# 12 Homemade Natural Remedies for The Vegetable Garden



## Bill_Brikiatis

Another method for getting rid of fungus gnats on indoor plants is to mix 3 drops of dish washing liquid in 16 ounces of water and put it in a spray bottle. Then spray it on the soil and the plant. It suffocates the fungus gnats. It's important to test the dish washing water solution on a leaf first to make sure it isn't too strong for the plant.


----------



## Tee

Thanks so much for sharing your remedy for getting rid of fungus gnats, Bill!


----------



## Carol1

Do you have a suggestion for get rid of cats that are using my garden as their litterbox?


----------



## Patty_Russo

Can't wait it try your remedy for detering critters from eating my Basil.....Every year I grow it, and every year some animal eats it......geeze, let em' grow their own!


----------



## Tee

Hi Carol - Please check out this article for keeping cats away - Keeping Cats Out of the Vegetable Garden.


----------



## Tee

Awesome Patty! Let me know how it works for you! Good luck with your basil


----------



## Leesa

How do I get rid of small white worms from my broccoli and cauliflower?


----------



## Toni

Anyone have any other solutions got corn worms other than waiting till silks are turning brown and using mineral oil on ends??


----------



## JoAnne_Bylina

Thanks fo the black ant in the garden information. Jo Anne


----------



## Linda_Delcamp

Any simple ideas to stop chipmunks from eating my tomatoes?


----------



## Waterproof_spray

I like the milk spray and garlic and pepper spray. It is very helpful and useful.


----------



## Denyse

Any suggestions for mixing up a fungicide to rid tomatoes of blight? We have had problems 2 years in a row with blight destroying our tomatoes. I have removed the diseased parts of the plants and have had to eventually tear them out and dispose of them in plastic bags. I want to try and be ahead of this problem if it happens again. Also we live in the Ohio valley area.


----------



## vintage_poster

Tried the beer saucer tip, worked a treat! Thanks


----------



## evelyn

what gets rid of Japanese beetles..they are killing my roses


----------



## Nicole2

Wow great remedies! Never knew there are homemade remedies for getting rid of bug and fungus. Definitely giving these a try, thanks!


----------



## Shalimar

Hi, I'm in south florida and started a vegetable garden (or trying) this year... and just noticed that my garlic died and the bell peppers aren't growing and turning yellowish... just today moving the dirt, I found what online said "grub worms"... took 4 in a small space... i read about buying the nematodes, but is there another natural solution?... Thanks


----------



## yvette_hill

Ihave a question about your critter spray. Will it do any harm to those animals? I live in country and we have about 7 cats and 6 kittens with more on way that live outside and we take care of, also 2 dogs and 1 kitten inside that comes out to play but they are driving me nots because they dig up plants, use restroom, mark their territory, and lay where ever choose to. I love all my animals but we have wild dogs opossims and skunks that come eat thing at night this has gotten worse over the years so will this do any harmful effect i need to watch for? Please email me asap thank i found this sight tonight and has been very helpfull already


----------



## Alin_Stefan

Natural Insecticidal Soap Spray

This is by far the spray I reach for most often. It's easy to make and keep on hand, and should take care of most of those annoying common pests such as aphids, mites, white flies, thrips, and mealy bugs. It kills them by attacking them at the skin, suffocating and therefore eliminating them. I like to add a few drops of orange or lemon essential oil, which is in itself a natural insecticide, especially effective against ants and scale, and it also helps the the spray stick to your plants.


----------



## Julian

How many people here knew that a lot of problems of your garden can be solved through remedies which are possible to made at home? Actually I was really surprised after reading this post because if I could have read this a few months back, it could have save me at least $500.


----------



## Paulette

Not sure the fungus gnat is what is my problem, have indoor greenhouse, sitting on roof, where old homemade solar windows got removed -- never experienced this problem before -- have climbing spinach germinated shoots first set of leaves, getting stem of 1/4 inch and flop, over as just above ground is brown and mushy -- soil can drain. What is it? Appreciate your response


----------



## beckybeery

What can I use on leaf curl brown at base of leave than curled ?
Green pepper leafs are turning yellow and green leaves also are falling off. Thank you East Texas


----------



## Will_Stockwin

We've just discovered symphylum in two beds of our organic market garden. Not sure where it came from as we do all of our own starts in certified planting soil.

What I'd like to know is how do we get rid of it. Both rows had been fallowed for a year, but after pulling a struggling tomato plant 6/27 and immersing it in water to confirm symphylum floaters, it's still there if fairly high numbers (counting the floaters in the bucket).

We're 2500 feet up in the Sierra Nevada foothills above Sacramento, on decomposed granite soil. Wadda we do?

Will Stockwin


----------



## Robert3

Thank you for an interesting site. Regarding the yellow white fly traps. Use the large yellow plastic containers that are often found holding soup or gravy mix. Cut out appropriate size, make a hole or holes to hang, attach cord or wire and hang by a nail where you can spray both sides. Use a spray can such as CRC BeltGrip obtainable from most car accessory shops (it is used for making fan belts stickier). Spray lightly and repeat when dry. When covered in bugs, wipe clean with turpentine and reapply spray to use again. Works a treat. Spray is about $20 Aus and should last for a long time. Cheers.


----------

